# What makes floor paint - floor paint



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a floor that is painted annually. Has about 8 layers on it. They are debating replacing or just washing and repainting again or sanding and repainting. 

It's 1/2 masonite on top of 3/4 ply. High traffic and lots of layout tape. (theatre classroom)

Is it worth it to spend $3000 to replace and paint or just clean and paint again for $1000. Is a 'fresh' start and right paint going to give the added life to the floor. Personally I feel I'll be painting again next year anyway. 

Product recommendations? Thoughts?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

It has higher impact and abrasion resistance for heavy foot traffic.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I can't help you but what's wrong with multiple layers if they're all adhering properly and the topcoat looks good? Doesn't look like it needs replacing and you're right you will be repainting next year. The foot traffic there is surely ridiculous.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

robladd said:


> It has higher impact and abrasion resistance for heavy foot traffic.


Yes....that what it does, I guess what I was really asking....does it do what they say its going to do? These guys have been using wall paint for years and they do it annually. Wondering out loud if floor paint will get more longevity. 



Gibberish45 said:


> I can't help you but what's wrong with multiple layers if they're all adhering properly and the topcoat looks good? Doesn't look like it needs replacing and you're right you will be repainting next year. The foot traffic there is surely ridiculous.


A lot of what you see is where the tape has been pulled off. Its nearing the point where there is 'too' much paint on it....surface looks uneven to where its looking crappy. Certain areas where the tape has been pulled the paint came with it.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

They are putting latex wall paint?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea still didn't see the product the floor has been receiving each year?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If it is an adhesion issue, replace and redo. If adhesion is sound but looking crappy rent a floor sander and paint with a floor paint. A gloss floor paint will probably let the tape release better. Depending on what they need, maybe a little antislip grit.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

For impact and chemical resistance, and if low VOC's are required, PPG Aqua Pon Water borne Epoxy is a good choice. I will be applying this system in the next couple of weeks, and if all goes well I'll post a video.

Vermont (Topcoat Painting), has an excellent review on Armorseal. I found his article while searching for floor coatings. I believe the system he used was a solvent borne epoxy, which couldn't be applied in my particular environment due to the atmospheric sensitivities. It may have been a 100% solid material he used, but frankly I'm too tired to search again.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Some epoxies will lift other coatings so check to make sure if you go that route.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Acrylic epoxy. It will adhere over whats there just fine. Or you could go with a single component acrylic floor paint. Looks like its a pretty low sheen, most epoxies are only available in semi-gloss or high-gloss. Floor paints are usually available in satin.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Julian&co said:


> They are putting latex wall paint?


Yup....any latex that was on sale.



straight_lines said:


> Yea still didn't see the product the floor has been receiving each year?


They don't know...not consistent through the years. All I know it that its P & L stuff. 



DeanV said:


> If it is an adhesion issue, replace and redo. If adhesion is sound but looking crappy rent a floor sander and paint with a floor paint. A gloss floor paint will probably let the tape release better. Depending on what they need, maybe a little antislip grit.


Adhesion is good, but after tape has been on it for 5 weeks and stepped on....when they pull the tape, off comes the paint. 



NCPaint1 said:


> Acrylic epoxy. It will adhere over whats there just fine. Or you could go with a single component acrylic floor paint. Looks like its a pretty low sheen, most epoxies are only available in semi-gloss or high-gloss. Floor paints are usually available in satin.


Seems kind of stuck between rock and hard place on this one....They will probably want sheen to stay flat. (maybe satin) Actors and dancers in sock feet ya know.  They have a 'stage' paint, but it only comes in black. 

I'm thinking the best action is to sand and repaint this time round.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you do decide to sand down then a traditional epoxy would probably be the most durable. 

You could also get the base right, and simply do a fresh clear coat over it as needed in the future. Would make more sense than a full heavy coat of the paint that they have been using. 

I would ask my paint rep for his opinions and advise on product.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I would ask my paint rep for his opinions and advise on product.


Thanks...

Actually one of the main reasons I post these type questions is I like to hear opinions and I hope its educational to someone. 

I always run these things past the paint rep, but the two I deal with are either SW or BM. Both 'sell' their products, neither really have my trust. 

Always good to have a few good questions when talking to them.

I like the SW guy, because I know he'll give me a gallon or two to try first.....BM....hell, good luck asking for extra stir sticks.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Some good points here. Epoxy is good...maybe even something designed for garage floors with a clear coat on top and plenty of cure time. Be careful to get the surface grittiness right so there's no slipping when wet or it's not too gritty and grabby. If you can drive on it, it should certainly hold up to foot traffic for many years.


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes I would agree go with your thought sand and paint it.

I might suggest sand 180, dust off , slap on some 100% acrylic eggshell.

Yes many choices for floor coatings and yes it may last longer but in this case they have been happy and are just asking if they are making the right choice. Save them some money and just paint it,sounds like your customer is in good hands with you just double checking. Its ashame
your reps would just try to sell you higher dollar product. Reps like that 
suck.

Best reguards


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Retired From Paint said:


> Yes I would agree go with your thought sand and paint it.
> 
> I might suggest sand 180, dust off , slap on some 100% acrylic eggshell.
> 
> ...



I gave them three numbers and they decided to go for the least expensive....wash and repaint. 

With the reps I think its more complacency of their jobs. Been doing this for decades and have been bored for decades.


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I gave them three numbers and they decided to go for the least expensive....wash and repaint.
> 
> With the reps I think its more complacency of their jobs. Been doing this for decades and have been bored for decades.


Yep me to got bored and burned out, my wife saw me suffering day to day 
Heck she made tripple what I made (computer stuff not shure what she does) one day she said honey why dont you just retire and do what you love restoring cars. I did not even have to think about it and gave her a 
big kiss. The sad part of my story is she made me move to Texas so she could be close to her family, she was born and raised here and loves it,
I hate it. ( no offence to Texans hell they think this is a country not a state) Its nice here but 65 days of no rain and over 100 every day is crazy. 

Thanks and sorry I had to get that off my chest. 

Best Reguards


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Retired From Paint said:


> Its nice here but 65 days of no rain and over 100 every day is crazy.


At least you aren't painting in that.... :no:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Retired From Paint said:


> Yep me to got bored and burned out, my wife saw me suffering day to day
> Heck she made tripple what I made (computer stuff not shure what she does) one day she said honey why dont you just retire and do what you love restoring cars. I did not even have to think about it and gave her a
> big kiss. The sad part of my story is she made me move to Texas so she could be close to her family, she was born and raised here and loves it,
> I hate it. ( no offence to Texans hell they think this is a country not a state) Its nice here but 65 days of no rain and over 100 every day is crazy.
> ...


Where you at in Texas ?
I live in Austin . 
I really felt good today to paint outside 
And not sweet your blanks off ! This last summer about killed me. 
This keeps up I am moving back to the Midwest .


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I gave them three numbers and they decided to go for the least expensive....wash and repaint.
> 
> With the reps I think its more complacency of their jobs. Been doing this for decades and have been bored for decades.


Just paint the floor and maybe set a couple loose nails too.

Get paid.

Eh?


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

My inclination is that your topcoat, floor paint or not, is really only ever going to be as good as the multiple layers underneath. 

If an when they choose to replace the Masonite (not necessary, IMO) you can start with a good quality porch and floor paint. At this point, not worth it.


----------



## Wilford the Painter (Oct 21, 2011)

*Floor paint for Theatre stage*

I recommend sanding, Spot priming any raw wood that shows and finish with two coats of floor paint. I work for movie studios and we repaint the floors yearly or as needed. Its nice to start with freshly Painted floor each year.


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Where you at in Texas ?
> I live in Austin .
> I really felt good today to paint outside
> And not sweet your blanks off ! This last summer about killed me.
> This keeps up I am moving back to the Midwest .


San Antonio, When the temps hit 78 the other day I got chilled  
I actualy am starting to like it here. I realy like the hill country and Austin.
Should have moved to Austin.
I have no idea when I see workers with long sleeves a tee shirt , jeans, heavy boots, hard hat, and safety vests @ 110 degrees working.
I break out sweating just putting gas in the truck.

Best reguards


----------

